

Tom Loverro's rebuttal to Fred Wilson's post on Marketing - iamclovin
http://www.tomloverro.com/2011/02/25/do-startups-need-marketing

======
geekfactor
Either the author didn't bother to read Fred's article or he totally
misunderstood Fred's point. All of his counterexamples fully support Fred's
point.

A more accurate position for the author to take would be "I diagree with
Fred's use of the umbrella term marketing and think he should have said
advertising instead."

